# Interested in renting in Cadiz area



## Utka (Feb 1, 2015)

My husband and i are interested in trying out certain areas of Southern Spain for future retirement relocation from the U.S. East coast. We would appreciate any information on a one bedroom apartment rental agencies, individuals renting, etc. amd recommended areas. We would depend on public transportation since we were nervous last year when we were driving in the area. Thanks for any ideas in advance.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Utka said:


> My husband and i are interested in trying out certain areas of Southern Spain for future retirement relocation from the U.S. East coast. We would appreciate any information on a one bedroom apartment rental agencies, individuals renting, etc. amd recommended areas. We would depend on public transportation since we were nervous last year when we were driving in the area. Thanks for any ideas in advance.


Take a look at the rental section of http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/2725-faqs-lots-useful-info.html, there are rental websites. If you especially want a private rental, look for 'particular' in the advert.


----------



## angkag (Oct 29, 2013)

Utka said:


> since we were nervous last year when we were driving in the area.


Just curious why that is. I live in Cadiz and don't find the driving to be much more challenging than Delaware or Texas (where I also lived). Completely understandable if the initial unfamiliarity of driving here is cause for some jitters (that's natural and applies to everyone), but I suspect you would adapt quite quickly and find it not too different from the states (I lived and drove in Mexico too, and there I would completely understand nervousness.....especially in DF which was pretty stressful at all times).

Also of course Spain drives on the same side of the road as the states, which helps.

However, I'm still wondering what the Spanish are taught about lane positioning in roundabouts, although it could be worse (a few years back I was driving in the outback of Bali Indonesia and there was a pretty busy roundabout up ahead where it wasn't clear how to approach it, whether you go clockwise or anti-clockwise, so I pulled over and watched in horror as some cars went one way, and some the other. Eventually I just chose which way I was going to go and went for it - I think I was screaming the whole way around).

edit: and come to think of it, public transport can also be questionable. There is a reason the Mexican buses from the Flecha Roja company were nicknamed 'los ataudes' back in the 80s !


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Hola 

Are you talking about Cadiz itself or the surrounding towns? You can walk anywhere in Cadiz in a few minutes but the outlying towns in the Cadiz region are different

Davexf


----------



## Utka (Feb 1, 2015)

Im thinking Cadiz the city not the nearby towns.


----------

